# Featured Pen Photo of the Year!!!



## wdcav1952 (Feb 17, 2010)

These are the four Featured Pen Photo of the Quarter as selected by the membership of the IAP. The vote now is for Featured Pen Photo of the Year and some serious bragging rights. Check out the pens and vote for your choice.

First Quarter - Brass Rod Pen





Second Quarter - Inlaid, Hand-Painted





Third Quarter - Gentz Loopz





Fourth Quarter - Segmented Sedona


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 18, 2010)

There, I did my civic duty.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 20, 2010)

I voted, and only once this time!:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Feb 20, 2010)

Where is the "all of the above" option???


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 20, 2010)

thewishman said:


> Where is the "all of the above" option???


 
Chris, I have to agree with you on this one!!  Unfortunately, we have to only vote for one.  I would be proud to have any one of these pens in my collection!


----------



## traderdon55 (Feb 21, 2010)

It was tough but I have narrowed it down to two. The really tough part is picking my favorite out of those two. I may have to sleep on it one more more night. (All bribes for my vote will be considered!)LOL


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 21, 2010)

That was waaay too hard.  They are all great!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree Waaaaaaaaay too hard. Some serious talent going on here....I would like to vote 4 times


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 26, 2010)

The end is near, 
the choice is clear,
Select one now,
The best--and how!




(hey, it rhymed!!)


----------



## el_d (Feb 26, 2010)

Very talented Ed, Now finish this one:

There once was a man from Wisconsin.........


Really hard to choose. Great work


----------



## shepardscross (Feb 26, 2010)

Very hard to vote...


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 26, 2010)

el_d said:


> Very talented Ed, Now finish this one:
> 
> There once was a man from Wisconsin.........
> 
> ...



More in line with your avatar (well kinda):

There was a young maid from Madras
Who had a magnificent ass,
Not rounded and pink, 
as YOU probably think,
It was GRAY, 
had long ears 
and ate GRASS!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------

